# Compound Slingshot



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Compound Slingshot


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm. Fascinating, but I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting, but a very short draw and a crude handle. There is potential for enhancement.

Seems like my Liberty 1 could be adapted to this, as the only thing that is new is the "pouch". I wonder how he constructed it, the string will always have a tendency to twist and drag the ball behind instead of pushing it.

In any case I have contacted the inventor and asked if he is willing to submit it for a full review on The Slingshot Channel.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

Just like fishing, a little bait, and the big fish bites!

My comments on the video:

1> His draw and his results on the slingshot demo were underwhelming, 75 fps.









2> Look at 1:49. He doesn't seem to be holding the pouch. The pouch is connected to the drawing string with 2 strings and he seems to be pulling a single string like a bow.

3> He does not give the weight of the projectile; It seems small and light although 275 fps is nothing to sneeze at.

4> I agree that there is some potential here. Exchanging elastic for limbs and string would be huge.

5> If he had a Torsten setup and the ability to shoot at 300 fps, I doubt whether he would have invented the compound. Good thing, perhaps?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The potential I see for this is to shoot heavy ammo (30 gramms?) at very high speed.

A good compound bow can shoot an arrow with that weight faster than 300 fps. 125 Joules.

The draw would be heavy but manageable due to the let off (70 lbs draw, 15 lbs holding).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Richard Middleton in his book "Man Powered Bullets" addressed rock or shot firing Bows from medieval times. If you have not read his book, it is a great book full of a lot of dry humor and experiences on home made bows, slingshots, air guns and etcetera. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The potential I see for this is to shoot heavy ammo (30 gramms?) at very high speed.
> 
> A good compound bow can shoot an arrow with that weight faster than 300 fps. 125 Joules.
> 
> The draw would be heavy but manageable due to the let off (70 lbs draw, 15 lbs holding).


405 fps compound crossbow


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it does that with very lightweight bolts.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, it does that with very lightweight bolts.


What is the upper limit of a very lightweight bolt?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Richard Middleton in his book "Man Powered Bullets" addressed rock or shot firing Bows from medieval times. If you have not read his book, it is a great book full of a lot of dry humor and experiences on home made bows, slingshots, air guns and etcetera. -- Tex-Shooter


Here, Here! I always wanted a stone bow!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Another concept:


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This last one is pretty lame outright awful.

Boring and unedited video, despisable Nazi shirt, weak shots, poorly built bow. He stole 3 minutes of precious lifetime from me.

Unbvelievable he got 15 k views and even ads for THAT.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> This last one is pretty lame outright awful.
> 
> Boring and unedited video, despisable Nazi shirt, weak shots, poorly built bow. He stole 3 minutes of precious lifetime from me.
> 
> ...


Lonsdale Nazi?

http://www.lonsdale.com/

(If it is a Nazi symbol, I will remove it)

I thought that the use of springs and string was a different concept?


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not fond of many of the bald headed londsdale-wearing fellas either but many of them are in fact boxers, oi skins, sharps, punks.... The symbol simply got adapted by those further right from the middle because theres an "nsda" in the name. 
But I don't like this bow anyway...


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

zille said:


> I'm not fond of many of the bald headed londsdale-wearing fellas either but many of them are in fact boxers, oi skins, sharps, punks.... The symbol simply got adapted by those further right from the middle because theres an "nsda" in the name.
> But I don't like this bow anyway...


He has hair, he has tools, and he designs man-powered weapons.

I have no reason to dislike him.

I was interested in the design concept.

I am glad that some folks hate Nazi symbols. I never knew that letters within words could raise that issue.

It went below my radar.

There is one thing that I think of when the word NAZI comes up; 200 calories, the daily food allowance for each person in their infamous concentration murder camps.

That is something to think about. How was that possible?


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Being german you're equipped with a nazi-radar.







I'm 32 and living in Berlin, so I'm close to all kinds of youth culture. My statement wasn't against the guy but against cloth-related prejudice. 
Regarding the bow, I can't see a real advantage to a normal longbow. I don't think, the movable arms will either add much power or lower the draw weight, so I don't see the point. But it looks impressive!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

In Germany, it is illegal to wear a shirt/tattoo/cap etc. that has the letters "NSDAP" (the infamous Nazi party) on it. Same thing for the Swastika ("Hakenkreuz") and several other Nazi symbols.

No public display of any kind is allowed.

What the Nazi punks do is that they buy Lonsdale shirts and wear a jacket over it, which they wear half open. Then you can only see the letters "NDSDA", and it looks like the illegal "NSDAP".

Beeing bald for genetical reasons, I have to be very careful with the stuff I am wearing. Which probably makes me even more aware of these issues.

Anyway! I don't like the bow and the presentation.

Jörg


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> In Germany, it is illegal to wear a shirt/tattoo/cap etc. that has the letters "NSDAP" (the infamous Nazi party) on it. Same thing for the Swastika ("Hakenkreuz") and several other Nazi symbols.
> 
> No public display of any kind is allowed.
> 
> ...


Interesting, i seen a group of guys a few months back in dublin wearing lonsdale tees and leather jackets with tattoos on their heads, is this what the so called Neo-Nazi wears?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, that is true. They also wear military boots, with the trouser cuffs rolled up.

Back to the topic, the inventor answered and we are discussing how to proceed. He has a patent for it, by the way.

I have formally invited him to join our forum. We shall see.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Yes, that is true. They also wear military boots, with the trouser cuffs rolled up.
> 
> Back to the topic, the inventor answered and we are discussing how to proceed. He has a patent for it, by the way.
> 
> ...


Joerg,

I wrote to him as well.

Are you aware that the projectile goes through the hole?

It seems much more iffy than shooting an arrow.

The projectile ball he holds in the video looks fairly small.

BoyntonStu

Why would anyone want to be thought of as part of the worst example of human behavior in modern history?

We learn about things other than slingshots on this great forum, thanks for the education.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I read the patent and I think that this is a sound idea.

Yes, the ball flies right through the middle of the bow, just like the Liberty I is constructed. I think the Liberty I would be ideally suited for this kind of conversion. All that would be needed is a different string with an embedded pouch.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I read the patent and I think that this is a sound idea.
> 
> Yes, the ball flies right through the middle of the bow, just like the Liberty I is constructed. I think the Liberty I would be ideally suited for this kind of conversion. All that would be needed is a different string with an embedded pouch.
> 
> Jörg


Patent number please.

Is there any benefit of using springs instead of a solid limb?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I will leave the patent presentation to the inventor, as I do hope he will join us soon.

I don't think that springs can replace modern bow limbs, otherwise the big bow manufacturers like Bowtech would have introduced them already.

Modern compound bows are really efficient in shooting arrows operated by muscle energy only.

Jörg


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting idea but personally I prefer slingshots that are easily portable and can just slip into your pocket. Whilst loving some technologies I love slingshots for the pure simplicity and think that is where I derive alot of my personal enjoyment from.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

A precursor of the YouTuibe design:

This compound slingshot shoots through the hole.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5632262.pdf

Another compound design with a 3rd wheel.

Force multiplying compound bow

http://www.freepaten...com/6098607.pdf


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> In Germany, it is illegal to wear a shirt/tattoo/cap etc. that has the letters "NSDAP" (the infamous Nazi party) on it. Same thing for the Swastika ("Hakenkreuz") and several other Nazi symbols.
> 
> No public display of any kind is allowed.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I think he's a Blackburn Rovers supporter (blue and white home strip). Lonsdale sponsored them in 2007. He probably is trying to forget/ repress the 2008/09 season.


----------

